# Online Supplier List



## bubbagump

I had a rough time searching google and archives for one place that sells a good range of bulk cable, connectors, braids, shrink etc. There really ought to be a sticky for it. I'm making an attempt- help wanted!


DIY Links Resource 


 I'm going to add some more later tonight hopefully.


----------



## n_maher

you mean like the one at the top of the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## Voodoochile

It's such a good idea that it already happened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's within "The DIY Big List & Rules Section"


----------



## bubbagump

ah I see that, however its out of date. Apologies. Is it still being maintained, and if so any chance of getting it moved to the stickies so as to not seem like its part of the forum rules?


----------



## rickcr42

what do you mean by "out of date" ?

 how does a link section only a year or so old become "out of date" ?

 it is  maintained and added to weekly but no way am I going to clutter the section by adding multiple sources for the same thing.I choose a representive site for a thing or the actual manufacturer site for others that has a reputation or a history and not one that is either duplicated or may go away overnight

 If there is a broken link or two it is up to the members to notify ME of the situation and not for me to check every one every day or I would not have time for an actual life.And if you actually READ the links section you maybe noted a little thing IN BOLD that says members are free to suggest sites and to report broken links ?

 Just becasue you are caught out from your obvious MISS does not mean you have to crap on the resource 


 you guys crack me up...NOT


----------



## bubbagump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_what do you mean by "out of date" ?

 how does a link section only a year or so old become "out of date" ?_

 

I fired up the sticky and searched for some popular ordering sources for cable, shrink, techflex and connectors that people here use for ordering IC supplies, (diycable.com, hga, pacrad.com etc) and they werent listed in everyones favorite sticky, although its good some good links I hadn't found yet.

 I was looking for the popular IC ordering sources, and which stuff they have, so I could do some one-stop-shopping for IC goodies.


----------



## n_maher

For the love of Pete, please don't piss Rick off again. I love being fodder and all but... 

 The links section is pretty damn complete and if you can find it using google or whatever why do you need it to be listed? I think that the whole idea of the sticky is "here's an example of what's out there, go find some more if that's what you want" *not* "here let me hold your hand and walk you through every site on the web that has DIY audio supplies". 

 N


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 For the love of Pete, please don't piss Rick off again. I love being fodder and all but... 
 






 not pissed at all it is just if most here knew how much actual time something like that takes from having an actual life they would not make such cracks.

 Is every single link imaginable there ?

 not freakin hardly but I am sure we have all been to one of those link pages that attempt to include every damn thing and if you are anything like me you bounce out of frustration and go somewhere else for the info.

 Do I have every source of a gold RCA jack ? Every place you can purchase a hammond cast box ? Evcery web site that sells wire ?
 Again not gonna happen and should not.Many things are cross-referenced off another page and would be redunadant or have a similiar source with maybe a higher reputation or the prices better/same so again-redundant.

 When there is a broken link i usually get a PM and either correct it or lose it.If there is a site offering something either unique and not offered elsewhwere or the prices are a serious savings (plus the outfit not some new kid on the block ) or maybe even in a country where parts are a hassle to find I check the link and determine if it is to be added.
 If you want to see "all inclusive" and up to date check out the tube source sticky in the amps forum.
 THAT is complete and totally chaotic and unworkable for anyone looking for actual information but if that is what is wanted hell.i will be more than happy to break out my CDROM links library and just upload everything in mass and let those looking for information sort it all out,if they have nothing bettert to do of course.Those with a life want easy access.

 now that I think about it,yeah ! That did piss me off !

 I had always been kinda proud of my job setting that up and making it easy to navigate so the crack was like saying my kids are ugly (maybe they are but don't say it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bubbagump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_now that I think about it,yeah ! That did piss me off !_

 

which part of the blank space in my post did you find where I flamed you because of your efforts on the board here? I'm not looking for a flame war, this thread was started in a constructive spirit. If you desire I'll pm you food for your sticky when I'm done.


----------



## rickcr42

save it man.I have enough links to last me several lifetimes right here at my fingertips and thought better to not include them being as I said,mostly redundant.

 no flame war but the _outdated_ crack was totally uncalled for and better left unsaid.


 rickmeister rex out


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_what do you mean by "out of date" ?
_

 

Hi Rick,

 The link to browndog is obsolete, their homepage has moved to http://cimarrontechnology.com/index.asp

 A few more UK parts suppliers for you:

http://www.rapidelectronics.co.uk

http://www.maplin.co.uk

http://www.rswww.com

http://www.deltron-uk.com/

 Keep up the good work man.

 Mike.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bubbagump* 
_which part of the blank space in my post did you find where I flamed you because of your efforts on the board here? I'm not looking for a flame war, this thread was started in a constructive spirit. If you desire I'll pm you food for your sticky when I'm done._

 

okay Gump, if you don't get how you cracked on Rick lemme explain it for you...

 Rick is a *VOLUNTEER* who gives his time to this site to provide us with a smooth running community. In addition to voluteering to shepard this band of misfits he scours the web for links that a DIY'er might find interesting. He takes the time to maintain the "BIG LIST" and updates when he finds new stuff. Or if he thinks that a particular link might cause further confusion on the list he posts it individually in a separate thread so at least people get to see it. 

 Now you come along and say, "Hey everybody, why hasn't anyone taken the time to sticky a list of DIY links?" Imagine Rick, probalby sitting at work saying, "What is this guy talking about, it's right at the top of the page??!?" Then, when a couple of us point out the list that's already right there you say, "Thanks guys, but that list is old and isn't updated and doesn't contain every possible link that I could want." And Rick's now sitting there saying, "What is this guy talking about, I update that list damn near all the time!"

 So, step away from your keyboard and realize that if this site had a link to everything you could want it'd be google and just as hard to find the stuff that you're really looking for. 

 Nate


----------



## rickcr42

Nate is HIRED !

 Diplomacy is and never has been the strong suit of rick !
 I am more of a Moe Howard kinda guy...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any new questions and he can be reached at xxxxxxxx........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have two "updates" to get to,maybe today maybe not ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),I am still trying to wrap my brain around something I am working on and have no clue as to the "why" of it (I *hate * not knowing a thing I need to know to compltete a design...) even though it works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pure dumb luck is not my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pinkster,I really need something for Spain,the former Warsaw pact nations,maybe Italy and maybe a link or two more for our backwards toilet water brothers (think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but not something just to "add" ,more something not only useful but with a high rep from someone who has done business with the outfits.No way I send folks to an unknown just to have it and make me look good.

 lotta wolves out there in the electronic woods


----------



## rickcr42

Oh yeah.i also wrote the DIY area rules stcky.

 You think maybe I should ad a "no picking on rick" clause ?


----------



## rickcr42

hey pinkster ,I always thought i had the Maplin link in there you should have PMed me man !

 not needing the service I never actually checked for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the other three-

 convince me they offer things of true value that can not be had at either Maplin or Cricklwood.No way I have time right now to cross refernece all five sites for something special or unique as I usually do.

 would cut into my beer drinking time


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_: 

 Pinkster,I really need something for Spain,the former Warsaw pact nations,maybe Italy and maybe a link or two more for our backwards toilet water brothers (think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but not something just to "add" ,more something not only useful but with a high rep from someone who has done business with the outfits.No way I send folks to an unknown just to have it and make me look good.

 lotta wolves out there in the electronic woods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Rickster,

 I have personally done business with the four firms I linked to above and they are all nothing short of exemplary in the way they conduct their business, particularly Rapid Electronics, those four are probably the best 4 in the UK without doubt (and probably even the world)

 I'll keep an eye out for some Spanish DIY links.... you may be interested to learn that Shaun Williams of http://www.williamshart.com/ is now living and operating his business in Spain so there's one the Spaniards can use.

 All the best.

 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_hey pinkster ,I always thought i had the Maplin link in there you should have PMed me man !

 not needing the service I never actually checked for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the other three-

 convince me they offer things of true value that can not be had at either Maplin or Cricklwood.No way I have time right now to cross refernece all five sites for something special or unique as I usually do.

 would cut into my beer drinking time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OK Rick,

 RS components are Expensive but you can get everything under the sun from them. Deltron have a MOQ of £25, they are not as expensive as RS but the £25 MOQ can be a pain in the butt.

Rapid are the best for value without a shadow of a doubt.... £8.50 for an ALPS RK27 as opposed to £18.50 for the same pot from RS for example.. they are very cheap but the component quality is very high...... Rapid live up to their name and if you order before 8pm your order will arrive on your doorstep the following day... they really are an amazing company and the girls in their customer service department are always very helpful, extremely clued up and very efficient.

 I think that anyone who has ever dealt with Rapid will agree they are one pretty special firm to deal with..... first class service, rapid delivery and top quality parts.... 10/10

 Mike.


----------



## Voodoochile

Quiet down in here!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_ Nate is HIRED !_

 

NONONONONO I do not want a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I'm up to my eyeballs in paypal invoices!


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 Quiet down in here! 
 

just when the party was getting interesting "mom' shows up dammit !

 Just kidding man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as a side note-any links suggestions or reports of bad links should be made via the PM as stated on the links page to prevent going too far from topic as has occured here.

 Proceed gentlemen but on topic please.......


----------



## bubbagump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_save it man.I have enough links to last me several lifetimes right here at my fingertips and thought better to not include them being as I said,mostly redundant._

 

roger.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_okay Gump, if you don't get how you cracked on Rick lemme explain it for you...

 Rick is a *VOLUNTEER* who gives his time to this site to provide us with a smooth running community. In addition to voluteering to shepard this band of misfits he scours the web for links that a DIY'er might find interesting. He takes the time to maintain the "BIG LIST" and updates when he finds new stuff. Or if he thinks that a particular link might cause further confusion on the list he posts it individually in a separate thread so at least people get to see it. 

 Now you come along and say, "Hey everybody, why hasn't anyone taken the time to sticky a list of DIY links?" Imagine Rick, probalby sitting at work saying, "What is this guy talking about, it's right at the top of the page??!?" Then, when a couple of us point out the list that's already right there you say, "Thanks guys, but that list is old and isn't updated and doesn't contain every possible link that I could want." And Rick's now sitting there saying, "What is this guy talking about, I update that list damn near all the time!"_

 

point taken. Never was any harm meant. That said its probably a western-American vernacular thing, but when I scoured the stickies the first time I read the title, "The DIY Big List & Rules Section", to read as a list of forum rules, not any useful information, thusly didnt click inside, a flame worthy offense I agree.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_So, step away from your keyboard and realize that if this site had a link to everything you could want it'd be google and just as hard to find the stuff that you're really looking for._

 

I was looking for some FOTM IC suppliers in the sticky, not some silly obscure geocities shops. I agree jumping to the conclusion of it being outdated was flameworthy. Rickcr42 you have my apologies on that.

 Thanks for constructive vote Pink.


----------



## saab

I must say that I appreciate all the work that Rick and the other mods do, but it took me a long time to find the list of links everyone kept bringing up (quite a while ago mind you) I thought, as bubbagump apparently did, that it was a big list of rules, not a big list of links and the list of rules. I am just saying that I can kinda see where bubbagump is comming from.

 Thanks Rick, your work is definaely appreciated.
 -John


----------



## PinkFloyd

Leave the Rickster alone...... mess with him and you mess with me.

 Trust me, you don't want a rickPink combo on your tail.........

 Mikee.

 EDIT: Pain killer / booze combo talking BUT rest assured I'd always do my best to save the Ricksters "ass" from fire if it was a war situation........... No more, no less.

 Mikee.


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 Trust me, you don't want a rickPink combo on your tail 
 

at least I got top billing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rick Pink sounds cool . Pink Rick now........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I was looking for some FOTM IC suppliers in the sticky, not some silly obscure geocities shops. I agree jumping to the conclusion of it being outdated was flameworthy. Rickcr42 you have my apologies on that. 
 

all good man.

 "stuff" happens and if it did not it would be my thought we should all check our pulse to see if we are still alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bottom line is i try to keep it smallish and tidy while not leaving out anything important.A juggling act where every once in a while I drop a ball or two.....or three...........four........


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bubbagump* 
_I was looking for some FOTM IC suppliers in the sticky, not some silly obscure geocities shops. I agree jumping to the conclusion of it being outdated was flameworthy. Rickcr42 you have my apologies on that.

 Thanks for constructive vote Pink._

 

Are you still looking, if so post the question/part and let's see if the collective can't turn up what you're looking for.

 Nate


----------



## Voodoochile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Trust me, you don't want a rickPink combo on your tail........._

 

Not sure about the 'trust you' part, but I absolutely don't want either one of you on my tail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also think that the links list should be in the regular stickies rather than in rules... makes more sense to me. I thought it was there once upon a time.

 What's funny to me is that the links list was overlooked, yet it is in with the "read the rules before posting here" thread. Uh-oh.


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 I also think that the links list should be in the regular stickies rather than in rules... makes more sense to me. I thought it was there once upon a time. 
 

yes it was,and was overlooked there as well so i requested it get a separate section for "visibility".
 Seems like that failed as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 What's funny to me is that the links list was overlooked, yet it is in with the "read the rules before posting here" thread. Uh-oh. 
 

since both the links and the rules were combined and whatever thread has the last post is "bumped" to the top John decided to bump the rules up over the links which actually was a right call (when i add to the links it is an edit and not a post so no "bump").

 So extrapolating from there it is not a stretch to say if you can not find the links section you never checked the DIY Forum rules either


----------



## bubbagump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Are you still looking, if so post the question/part and let's see if the collective can't turn up what you're looking for._

 

thanks- what I was looking for was a place where I could buy various types of silver and copper wire, starquad, mini and rca connectors, shrink and techflex. Oddly enough there is only one place that I found that has all of them which is http://www.percyaudio.com/. Its possible that http://www.partsconnexion.com/ has a good selection, but you cant view a catalog online easily.


----------



## skyskraper

mouser and digikey both have heaps of bare wire, some cable, and a small range of connectors too, although their cable is in larger spools. markertek has a huge range of cables and connectors in smaller quantites, partsexpress has heaps as well but their cables have less esteem round here then markertek's. silver coated copper is also cheap on ebay, but buy a roll from mouser or digikey and you're sortted for a while


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bubbagump* 
_Oddly enough there is only one place that I found that has all of them which is http://www.percyaudio.com/. Its possible that http://www.partsconnexion.com/ has a good selection, but you cant view a catalog online easily._

 

From everything that I've read percy is a great place to do business with. Is it the rock bottom lowest price that you could pay, probalby not but that isn't always the best way to shop. 

 The only interconnects that I've made thus far have been using HGA wire and RCAs, both of which are extremely high quality and there service was outstanding. For flex and shrink I just use http://www.partsexpress.com/.

 Nate


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 has a good selection, but you cant view a catalog online easily.
 __________________ 
 

why not just order the actual catalog ?

 Online catalog browsing is fine for some but I like my old fashioned paper version and like to back away from the computer and sit in a comfortable chair and browse for parts/info.Turning a page always brings me to the next page and the table of contents page works for better than any tabbed web page.

 The computer is far from being the center of my uiniverse and i like to step away as much as possible


----------



## jamont

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_From everything that I've read percy is a great place to do business with. Is it the rock bottom lowest price that you could pay, probalby not but that isn't always the best way to shop. _

 

Perhaps, but in addition to being expensive, he has the reputation of being slow as well. Not my first choice, but YMMV.


----------



## bubbagump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamont* 
_Perhaps, but in addition to being expensive, he has the reputation of being slow as well. Not my first choice, but YMMV._

 

yea I just noticed that his prices are quite expensive. Ah but he takes paypal! He charges 6.95 for the Canare F12, Markertek charges 3.30.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voodoochile* 
_Not sure about the 'trust you' part, but I absolutely don't want either one of you on my tail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 

In what regard are you not sure you can trust me Voodoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_at least I got top billing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rick Pink sounds cool . Pink Rick now........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Let's go a stage further and play the "replace the I with a U" game:

 Rick Pink = Ruck Punk

 Pink Rick = Punk Ruck

 Let's go to stage two of the game where we replace the letter "R" with the letter "F"

 erm on second thoughts let's leave it with you on top billing and forget the letters game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mikee.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bubbagump* 
_I had a rough time searching google and archives for one place that sells a good range of bulk cable, connectors, braids, shrink etc. There really ought to be a sticky for it. I'm making an attempt- help wanted!


DIY Links Resource 


 I'm going to add some more later tonight hopefully._

 

A few more here for you which may be useful.

The best supplier of specialist wire in the UK if not the world


----------



## rickcr42

I can live with both Rick Pink = Ruck Punk and Pink Rick = Punk Ruck but call me Punk rick and we have some issues man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had a few funky days but not one single punk day since grammer school


----------

